# Diamond Resorts Hawaii Collection Contract documents



## tristand (Oct 20, 2021)

Hello,
I had a timeshare presentation at the Kaanapali Resort in Hawaii (Maui island). Nice resort and well located. Sell rep was nice and good information, everything written.
Here are the timeshare contract documents. 
Finally, I am thinking to buy a resale US Collection.
Curious about the changes with Hilton in the next months, what do you think can change for the worst and the best?
Thanks!


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 20, 2021)

Any real changes will probably take a couple years. Remember if you buy resell in the US Collection you can only use your DRI Points to Book in the US Collection and maybe not even the Affiliates in the US Collection.


----------



## tristand (Oct 20, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Any real changes will probably take a couple years. Remember if you buy resell in the US Collection you can only use your DRI Points to Book in the US Collection and maybe not even the Affiliates in the US Collection.


Hello!
Yes thank you I think it can take some time and I might not have an upgrade because of resale points. I plan to use it in the Collection and on Interval.


----------

